# ECC Guidelines 2010 Released



## Markhk (Oct 18, 2010)

A summary can be found here: http://www.heart.org/idc/groups/heart-public/@wcm/@ecc/documents/downloadable/ucm_317350.pdf

Major changes: 

- No more ABCs sequence. It is now going to be Chest Compressions-Airway-Breathing (C-A-B ) for all age groups. 

- No more atropine for asystole or PEA

- Adenosine for regular, wide-complex tachycardia

- Chronotropic agents is an equal alternative to electrical pacing

- Emphasis on chest compression of AT LEAST 100/minute (versus "about 100/min)

- Chest compressions for adults of AT LEAST 2" depth (versus 1.5-2")

- Oxygen not needed in ACS patients if SPO2 94% or greater if no SOB

Still other stuff to come once the full Circulation article is posted.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 18, 2010)

God, I've been saying forever that ABC was stupid and it was just made to make it easier for the common person.   Seems like doctors agree with me!



I'll need to read up on why they don't recommend it for bradycardic PEA.





I'll have to go through this tomorrow when I'm NOT tired... and see what my company is going to do to implement these (such as start right away or wait till next years protocols)


----------



## Scott33 (Oct 18, 2010)

Markhk said:


> Oxygen not needed in ACS patients if SPO2 94% or greater if no SOB



Still reading the guidelines right now, but the above is a major step forward, and one which will hopefully rid EMS of the _15 liters on every patient_ mentality.

Good to see they recognize and endorse the problems associated with post-resus hyperoxia.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 18, 2010)

Gasp, you mean oxygen isn't perfectly harmless?

/sarcasm.


----------



## Scott33 (Oct 18, 2010)

It would appear not


----------



## Pittsburgh77 (Oct 18, 2010)

New guidelines made Channel 4 WTAE here in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm feeling a huge headache coming on. I'm still trying to get people to do 2005 right, yay for pencil whipping classes!


----------



## medicRob (Oct 18, 2010)

Aidey said:


> I'm feeling a huge headache coming on. I'm still trying to get people to do 2005 right, yay for pencil whipping classes!



Tell me about it. I am still trying to find out when I need to come in to update my instructor certs to the new standards. Let's not forget forking out the money for new DVD's when they are released by the American Heart Association. It will probably be sometime between November and January when I will have to go in to my facility and update my instructor cert, not sure when the new standards will actually take effect on the streets, will ask my training facility and let you guys know what we will be doing. Hopefully, some of the other instructors will do the same and we can compare the dates.


----------



## Markhk (Oct 18, 2010)

medicRob said:


> It will probably be sometime between November and January when I will have to go in to my facility and update my instructor cert



The AHA Instructor Network states that after the Nov Scientific Sessions Workshop, there is going to be on-line webinars so instructors can complete their updates. The website seems like it's down right now though.


----------



## medicRob (Oct 18, 2010)

Markhk said:


> The AHA Instructor Network states that after the Nov Scientific Sessions Workshop, there is going to be on-line webinars so instructors can complete their updates. The website seems like it's down right now though.



When I recently renewed my instructor cert at my training facility, we were told by the training director that we would be brought in around November, so ours will be done in person.


----------



## Markhk (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's what on Instructor Network right now...

"Online Updates
For those AHA Instructors who are unable to attend one of AHA’s two planned, in-person Guidelines Instructor Updates, we will offer an online course to provide these updates. This course will be available to Instructors via the AHA Instructor Network in mid- to late-November, following the official AHA ECC Guidelines Instructor Conference in Chicago on November 12." 

Also in the preliminary release of materials schedule , it does state November 2010 will have the "AHA Instructor Update (web-based program)" released.


----------



## Jay (Oct 19, 2010)

*Just became an AHA instructor yesterday, several hours before the change*

This is interesting as I just took my AHA BLS Instructor course yesterday and was even told that things may drastically change when the clock strikes twelve. I think the science behind the updates is powerful but am really hoping that the lay rescuer will not get overly confused by C-A-B being out of order (not being funny; you never know if someone is going to say "Hmmm, I remember that it's not in order is it... C-B-A... Wait, that's  not right for the order is reversed, maybe... B-C-A... No, No, compressions first... Crap, I don't...!!!".) I like the "at least" 100/minute change but am hoping that this is not going to cause lax CPR and tired rescuers because of the potential speed increase, that is the number one problem that I see with fast CPR that it is not done picture perfect. It also appears that the chain of survival now has a fifth step per the pdf. The increased depth along with the fact that compressions will begin sooner is great, more perfusion, perhaps more lives will be saved!!! I also like the new O2 rules, about time that someone realizes that it is a... What is that word that I like again? Oh, yes, O2 is a drug!!! 

I see some real good changes and some that can be at least initially perceived as confusing, at least to the lay public or people re-certing. Hopefully 5 years of science will cause the percentage of successful rescue attempts to go way up. One can only hope and wait and see.

The only bummer is that I got a lot of cool instructional materials included in my course fee, even a DVD. I just wish that I can at least get some life out of it before having to purchase the upgrades.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 19, 2010)

Jay said:


> This is interesting as I just took my AHA BLS Instructor course yesterday and was even told that things may drastically change when the clock strikes twelve. I think the science behind the updates is powerful but am really hoping that the lay rescuer will not get overly confused by C-A-B being out of order (not being funny; you never know if someone is going to say "Hmmm, I remember that it's not in order is it... C-B-A... Wait, that's  not right for the order is reversed, maybe... B-C-A... No, No, compressions first... Crap, I don't...!!!".) I like the "at least" 100/minute change but am hoping that this is not going to cause lax CPR and tired rescuers because of the potential speed increase, that is the number one problem that I see with fast CPR that it is not done picture perfect. It also appears that the chain of survival now has a fifth step per the pdf. The increased depth along with the fact that compressions will begin sooner is great, more perfusion, perhaps more lives will be saved!!! I also like the new O2 rules, about time that someone realizes that it is a... What is that word that I like again? Oh, yes, O2 is a drug!!!
> 
> I see some real good changes and some that can be at least initially perceived as confusing, at least to the lay public or people re-certing. Hopefully 5 years of science will cause the percentage of successful rescue attempts to go way up. One can only hope and wait and see.
> 
> The only bummer is that I got a lot of cool instructional materials included in my course fee, even a DVD. I just wish that I can at least get some life out of it before having to purchase the upgrades.



Did you count the "ums?" (Core Instructor Course) 

When I teach the alphabet recerts, I still have some old timers that are stuck back pre 2005. Scary. They still speak about our current guidelines like they're brand new changes. These changes coming next month are really going to throw them for a loop.


----------



## medicRob (Oct 20, 2010)

Markhk said:


> Here's what on Instructor Network right now...
> 
> "Online Updates
> For those AHA Instructors who are unable to attend one of AHA’s two planned, in-person Guidelines Instructor Updates, we will offer an online course to provide these updates. This course will be available to Instructors via the AHA Instructor Network in mid- to late-November, following the official AHA ECC Guidelines Instructor Conference in Chicago on November 12."
> ...




Logs in to the AHA instructor network.

I am almost ashamed to say it, but I rarely ever log into the instructor network, I usually just get my instructor CD, print off my roster, make a copy of my tests, etc and then I am off.


----------



## Jay (Oct 20, 2010)

46Young said:


> Did you count the "ums?" (Core Instructor Course)
> 
> When I teach the alphabet recerts, I still have some old timers that are stuck back pre 2005. Scary. They still speak about our current guidelines like they're brand new changes. These changes coming next month are really going to throw them for a loop.



LMAO... Ah, yes, the doc... I think she has 8 "um's" total.

As for the new guidelines, this is gonna be fun when dealing with the old schoolers coming back for more. Can we charge by the hour for remediation?


----------

